# Web Plot Digitizer tool. ❤️



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 10, 2019)

This isn't my work. My supervisor found it recently, and it's so useful.

I don't know about you, but I often have graphs without access to the data, and I need to get numbers. Here's a free online tool that extract the data from plots and graphs for you and exports as a CSV or JSON.

Check it out.


----------

